# pain after birth



## dudettex

I got stitches inside and out and my pain and bleeding are kind of bipolar sometimes it wont hurt at all and won't bleed at all then it'll hurt a lot and bleed a lot i can't stay standing up for too long or else it feels like my vagina is gonna fall out. It's been 8 days since I've given birth and the pain is better than it use to be but still really gets painful I've been taking baths but it seems to make me bleed a lot more and I've been taking strong tylenol but doesn't seem to do the trick. anyone else have any ideas on how to make the healing faster ?


----------



## Hellylou

Ouch! I didn't have internal stitching but I had external stitches with my first, and that feeling of the vagina falling out I can relate to!

If you are going to have a bath, just keep it shallow - enough to bathe the area but not too deep, and put plenty of salt in - no products. Salt helps the healing.

For the pelvic floor, try going down on all fours with your head low and your backside in the air and you will feel the pressure ease down there. A few gentle pelvic floor squeezes will help get everything back to normal.


----------



## x Helen x

Might be worth a trip to the doctor to get things looked at. I had a similar pain to what you describe ("vagina falling out") which got so bad that I couldn't even stand up or walk without being in absolute agony. I went to the doctor and turns out my wounds were badly infected, they put me on a course of antibiotics and it made all the difference. I felt so much better after just two days, and was completely healed within a week.

Chances are you probably haven't got an infection due to the fact that your pain seems to be getting a little better (mine got progressively worse), but I'd still go and get it checked because you never know.

Look out for any yellowish, greenish or light brownish coloured discharge (with or without blood), any offensive smells, any night sweats or high/low temperature as these can all be signs of infection. My doctor actually took one look at my face when I walked in the door and said "you don't look right, you're very pale", she knew something was up before she even looked down there!


----------



## caggimedicine

With my first baby, I had horrendous bruising which lasted for 3-4 weeks. It was so bad I was having to continually keep dosed up on ibuprofen and paracetamol, and my community midwife wouldn't sign me off until it had improved.
The pain was bad. I too couldn't stand for any length of time and certainly couldn't sit down properly. I actually bought an inflatable ring - but sitting on that was as bad as standing up. It did come in handy after the 4th week though when things started getting better.
My midwife said that my bruising had been caused during the pushing stage. I had a 2nd degree tear, so just external stitches.


----------



## staralfur

Aw, that sounds pretty normal for the early days. Just make sure you take it easy. I outdid myself (long walks, going shopping, etc. within a week of giving birth) and I think it set me back a bit. 

TBH I still had some pain up until 5 months. Not unbearable by any means, but it just didn't feel fully healed until then. I went to the doctor twice between 8 weeks & 5 months to make sure my stitches had healed properly and everything looked okay, and it did. Just took some time to feel right. 

I didn't use any but my friend swore by Witch Hazel. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Katy Bug

I had internal stitches too and was told to avoid baths. I also had a squirt bottle with warm water and this stuff that is supposed to help heal wounds and stuff. Can't remember the name but I squirt that on,me every time I peed. Then I patted myself dry. Try some hemorrhoid wet pads and put them in your underwear. Also..put your feet up and don't try to do stuff yourself.


----------



## stephanyox

I didnt have any stitches, although i had a first degree tear, I gave birth 2 weeks ago today, and the pain has eased a lot! Was unbearable at first. Things will get better, but if your concerned i'd get your GP to just take a look and make sure theres no sort of infection. Warm baths did help me, a lot, i had one every night and seemed to heel things quicker.. also i took regular ibuprofen.


----------



## peacedoula

Oh poor you! It is not easy getting internal ones (I had some with my first as well). The most important things to know are (1) you really can't speed up your recovery, and (2) you NEED to take it easy, because if you don't, you can actually make your recovery last a lot longer. So as much as you can, stay sitting or lying, use ice on your nether-region if it feels good, try to avoid hot baths, but like a previous poster said, shallow warm baths in epsom salts are great for healing, and don't go out much. Keep yourself from returning to your normal active state, and if you begin to bleed more, with bright red blood, that can be an indication that you are pushing yourself too hard. 

It's also not a bad idea to see your doctor if you're concerned about your recovery. 

All the best!


----------



## dudettex

it's a lot better now havn't had any pain for over a week it was insanely itchy for a while but it's much better now , it's been 3 weeks since i gave birth :) thanks though ladiess!


----------



## Mummy2B21

The only pain i had after birth was the stinging when going to the toilet due to the grazes, i also had minor stiches but i cant remember tem giving me any pain.


----------

